# smith chromapop overrated?



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

jbourne84 said:


> I bought some smith IO with chromapop lenses this year, the every day red lens it came with has amazing clarity and contrast in midday, sunny, and average cloudy conditions. But the Storm rose chromapop lens (for low light) it came with does sort of an average job when it comes to more stormy/cloudy, flat light, late afternoon shade conditions. I have actually been using my old bolle goggles with the rose tinted lens for flat light instead and find that the rose lens in those is better.


I am also not a fan of the storm rose. i was really underwhelmed by the chroma pop low light performance on them. My standard yellow electric lenses blow them away at a much lower price.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Different eyes, different results. As with most things, personal experience is the only way to really be able to tell what will work best for you. I have one pair of Smith I/O and one pair of Scott LCG and I find the I/O low light lenses to work better for me than do the Scott ones.


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 16, 2018)

zc1 said:


> Different eyes, different results. As with most things, personal experience is the only way to really be able to tell what will work best for you. I have one pair of Smith I/O and one pair of Scott LCG and I find the I/O low light lenses to work better for me than do the Scott ones.


what smith lens are you using for low light?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

zc1 said:


> Different eyes, different results. As with most things, personal experience is the only way to really be able to tell what will work best for you. I have one pair of Smith I/O and one pair of Scott LCG and I find the I/O low light lenses to work better for me than do the Scott ones.


Totes. different strokes for different folks. curious if youre talking about the same chroma pop lens that we are? im definitely not writing off all smith lenses...theyre an industry leader for a reason... but that specific lens is trash imho.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

jbourne84 said:


> what smith lens are you using for low light?


Storm Rose is my low light one and Red mirror for sunny days.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Totes. different strokes for different folks. curious if youre talking about the same chroma pop lens that we are? im definitely not writing off all smith lenses...theyre an industry leader for a reason... but that specific lens is trash imho.


Storm rose is my low light one. I haven't tried any of their others as I just got these to try out end of last season since they were on sale and I was hoping to find something better in low light than what I was using.

I agree. I'm not endorsing the I/O storm rose as being outstanding in low light, either. I'm just saying that relative to the Scott equivalent they work better for me. I'm sure that if I look I'll find something that works even better for me, but I just haven't taken the time to do so.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I use my Storm Yellow Lens in pretty much all conditions. Rarely is it every nonstop sunlight that I bring out my photochromic rose. That said, I do have trouble seeing terrain when the sun starts to set around 2-3 PM.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

zc1 said:


> Storm rose is my low light one. I haven't tried any of their others as I just got these to try out end of last season since they were on sale and I was hoping to find something better in low light than what I was using.




Yup that’s the one we’re talking about. Glad they’re working out for you! Perhaps it’s less that it’s not a good lens and more that my eyes just prefer yellow. I’m giving them to my brother so we can see how he likes them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

